# Chupeteando en la pollada



## bb008

¡Y entonces, jóvenes aún!:

Mí hermana me viene fastidiando hace algún tiempo, que pregunte en el foro sobre unas expresiones que ella oyó en el programa "Laura en América", les dejo el contexto a ver que me responden:

*"Señorita Laura, señorita Laura, a él lo encontraron (o se la pasaba) chupeteando en la pollada"*

Pollada, imaginó yo no estoy segura de eso, es una fiesta... y chupeteando aquí qué significa...

Ese era un programa peruano.

Gracias a todos por sus aportes.


----------



## Antpax

Hola BB:

A ver si alguien autóctono nos lo explica, porque mejor no te comento lo que significaría en España.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Queridos compañeros: 
La verdad tampoco me atrevo a comentarte lo que pensé...

Esperemos mejor!


----------



## chics

Será bebiendo en la fiesta...


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Será bebiendo en la fiesta...


 
Eso, justo lo que yo pensaba.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo pensé que bebiendo con los jóvenes. Luego vi el post de Antpax y pensé otra cosa.

Lo malo de ese tipo de programas es que juntan gente de toda Latinoamérica (y casi siempre de los estratos más bajos), por lo que es difícil saber muchas veces el significado de lo que dicen.


----------



## bb008

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo pensé que bebiendo con los jóvenes. Luego vi el post de Antpax y pensé otra cosa.
> 
> Lo malo de ese tipo de programas es que juntan gente de toda Latinoamérica (y casi siempre de los estratos más bajos), por lo que es difícil saber muchas veces el significado de lo que dicen.


 

Pienso igual que tú.

Pero entonces la pollada si es una fiesta, por lo menos.

¿Habrá algún peruano en WR?


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
De un blog de una chica peruana:

"La “pollada” se llama así porque se trata de una reunión de personas en la que se come pollo. 
Esta actividad se realiza con el fin de “recaudar fondos”... las “polladas” (se llama así a las porciones a servir) un evento como éste suele realizarse a puertas abiertas, en algún local, cochera, o casa de quien lo organiza...  En Lima se organizan muchas polladas todos los fines de semana .  
“Gran Pollada Bailable”, lo que significa que además de la degustación del ave, habrá espacio y música para bailar.
 Los tragos no quedan de lado para nada pues, la borrachera y las peleas no se hacen esperar llegada la noche.
También es importante reconocer que estas reuniones se realizan entre los sectores económicos y sociales medios y bajos..."


----------



## la italianilla

Leyendo este hilo me volví curiosa...contacté un amigo de Madrid....los españoles no hagan ningún comentario... 
La respuesta más fina fue: posición 69


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ah, pues acá a lo que en Perú llaman pollada, nosotros le decimos pollocoa (me imagino porque son pollos al carbón, como en barbacoa).


----------



## alexacohen

la italianilla said:


> Leyendo este hilo me volví curiosa...contacté un amigo de Madrid....los españoles no hagan ningún comentario...
> La respuesta más fina fue: posición 69


Los españoles nos hemos abstenido, muy educadamente, de hacer ningún comentario acerca de lo que, para nosotros, significa la frase.
En todo caso, no es la posición 69. Posición de rodillas ante el 9, más bien.


----------



## Mangato

Por algo ecaseaban tanto las respuestas de españoles. Somos tímidos y malpensados


----------



## la italianilla

alexacohen said:


> Los españoles nos hemos abstenido, muy educadamente, de hacer ningún comentario acerca de lo que, para nosotros, significa la frase.
> En todo caso, no es la posición 69. Posición de rodillas ante el 9, más bien.



 ....pues entonces ahora le digo que hay que informarse antes que hablar 



Mangato said:


> Por algo ecaseaban tanto las respuestas de españoles. Somos tímidos y malpensados



seguro


----------



## alexacohen

la italianilla said:


> ....pues entonces ahora le digo que hay que informarse antes que hablar


Su advertencia es innecesaria. 
Ha sido usted quien ha mencionado la posición 69. Me limité a indicarle que, siendo "él" (un hombre) el protagonista de la anécdota, la posibilidad de asumir la posición 69 de acuerdo a las normas heterosexuales es prácticamente nula.


----------



## Argónida

bb008 said:


> "Señorita Laura, señorita Laura, a él lo encontraron (o se la pasaba) chupeteando en la pollada"[/B]


----------



## bb008

JAJAJAJAJAJAJA... *¡que malpensados son todos!...*
Al parecer el hombre en cuestión se iba a las polladas a besarse con cuanta chica encontraba. Chupetear parece que es darse unos besos....jijijiji, incluso eso es lo que medio entendio mi hermana, que por cierto me tenía la vida triste (pregunta en el foro, pregunta en el foro). Por supuesto esta más que claro que se tiene la boca ocupada, pero por los besos, los besos...

¡Y el peruano sin aparecer para que nos lo confirme, vale!.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> De un blog de una chica peruana:
> 
> "La “pollada” se llama así porque se trata de una reunión de personas en la que se come pollo.
> Esta actividad se realiza con el fin de “recaudar fondos”... las “polladas” (se llama así a las porciones a servir) un evento como éste suele realizarse a puertas abiertas, en algún local, cochera, o casa de quien lo organiza... En Lima se organizan muchas polladas todos los fines de semana .
> “Gran Pollada Bailable”, lo que significa que además de la degustación del ave, habrá espacio y música para bailar.
> Los tragos no quedan de lado para nada pues, la borrachera y las peleas no se hacen esperar llegada la noche.
> También es importante reconocer que estas reuniones se realizan entre los sectores económicos y sociales medios y bajos..."


Dios miooo!!! pero que equivocada estaba...



Argónida said:


>


 
  , bueno tu aporte argonida....


----------



## Argónida

ROSANGELUS said:


> , bueno tu aporte argonida....


 
Me he limitado a cumplir órdenes 



la italianilla said:


> los españoles no hagan ningún comentario...


----------



## la italianilla

alexacohen said:


> Su advertencia es innecesaria.
> Ha sido usted quien ha mencionado la posición 69. Me limité a indicarle que, siendo "él" (un hombre) el protagonista de la anécdota, la posibilidad de asumir la posición 69 de acuerdo a las normas heterosexuales es prácticamente nula.



Probablemente me espliqué mal. No fui yo a mencionar la posición 69 (has ecrito usted , sino me limité a decir la respuesta que me dije el tío, de todas formas gracias por la puntualización 



Argónida said:


> Me he limitado a cumplir órdenes





la italianilla said:


> Leyendo este hilo me volví curiosa...contacté un amigo de Madrid....los españoles no hagan ningún comentario...
> La respuesta más fina fue: posición 69



querría decir que para mí habría sido mejor si ningún español hubiera hecho algun comentario sobre el hecho que me puse a preguntar el significado de la expresión, porque era claro que iba a ponerme en un discurso bastante "divertido" sin saberlo.... (de hecho mi amigo me tomó el pelo bastante antes de hablar en serio)


----------



## Namarne

bb008 said:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJA... *¡que malpensados son todos!...*


Francamente. 
Parece increíble que una expresión tan inocente como *CHUPETEAR EN LA POLLADA* pueda dar lugar a estos malentendidos tan lamentables.


----------



## elmohdez

Chupetear/se los dedos?...que es lo mas normal cuando se come el pollo con las manos como es costumbre en las polladas.
Que te parece? y asi salimos de la connotacion sexual.
Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

elmohdez said:


> y asi salimos de la connotacion sexual.


Un momento, un momento, quién ha pedido eso. 
¿Y si tenían razón los malpensados?


----------



## krolaina

bb008 said:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJA... *¡que malpensados son todos!...*
> Al parecer el hombre en cuestión se iba a las polladas a besarse con cuanta chica encontraba.


 
Yo quería pasar de refilón...pero no he podido. Y yo me pregunto...si es un sitio donde se come pollo...¿es que no hay sitios más románticos para darse besos? Si fuese un granero con pollos...todavía. BB, es que tenemos que tener la mente sucia!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo creo que chupeteándose se refiere a tomar bebidas alcohólicas: se la pasaba tomando cerveza en las pollocoas (así se diría acá).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

elmohdez said:


> Chupetear/se los dedos?...que es lo mas normal cuando se come el pollo con las manos como es costumbre en las polladas.
> Que te parece? y asi salimos de la connotacion sexual.
> Saludos.


no estoy de acuerdo, hasta que lo aclare un peruano...
es que chupetear   no sé, no me suena a eso que tu mencionas.
y lo de " en la pollada"  ni hablar...



Namarne said:


> Un momento, un momento, quién ha pedido eso.
> ¿Y si tenían razón los malpensados?


 
  
Lamentablemente fui una de las malpensadas


----------



## alexacohen

la italianilla said:


> Probablemente me expliqué mal. No fui yo a mencionar la posición 69


Lamento contradecirla de nuevo, pero ha sido precisamente usted quien la ha mencionado. 


> querría decir que para mí habría sido mejor si ningún español hubiera hecho algun comentario


No veo por qué los españoles debemos abstenernos de contestar en un foro de español a una pregunta en español.
De todas formas, todo esto queda fuera de la cuestión.
Que tenga usted un buen día.


----------



## bb008

krolaina said:


> Yo quería pasar de refilón...pero no he podido. Y yo me pregunto...si es un sitio donde se come pollo...¿es que no hay sitios más románticos para darse besos? Si fuese un granero con pollos...todavía. BB, es que tenemos que tener la mente sucia!


 
Bueno krola tienes que tomar en cuenta que aquellos que les gusta comer pollo, también tienen su corazoncito...



ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo creo que chupeteándose se refiere a tomar bebidas alcohólicas: se la pasaba tomando cerveza en las pollocoas (así se diría acá).


 
Puedes tomar bebidas alcohólicas, puedes bailar, comer pollo y chupetearte (ojo leánse besarse) con quién quieras...

¡Dios que se aparezca un peruano!, ¿Eramos Galeno es peruano, no? hoy no ha vistado a WR...


----------



## la italianilla

alexacohen said:


> Lamento contradecirla de nuevo, pero ha sido precisamente usted quien la ha mencionado.





			
				la italianilla said:
			
		

> contacté un amigo de Madrid....(cut)...
> La respuesta (DE MI AMIGO) más fina fue: posición 69





alexacohen said:


> No veo por qué los españoles debemos abstenernos de contestar en un foro de español a una pregunta en español.
> De todas formas, todo esto queda fuera de la cuestión.
> Que tenga usted un buen día.





la italianilla said:


> querría decir que para mí habría sido mejor *si ningún español hubiera hecho algun comentario sobre el hecho que me puse a preguntar el significado de la expresión* (a un amigo mio), porque estaba claro (para mí) que iba a ponerme en un discurso bastante "divertido" sin saberlo.... (de hecho mi amigo me tomó el pelo bastante antes de hablar en serio)



Dos "quote" solo para puntualizar que nunca me permitiría prohibir a nadie contestar. Ahora espero haya sido clara  Y sí, todo esto queda fuera de la cuestión. Próxima vez me limitaré a leer las opiniones en vez que preguntar a amigos u escribir respuestas de las que no estoy segura! 
Un saludo a todos, sigo leyendos


----------



## alexacohen

> Originally Posted by *la italianilla*
> contacté un amigo de Madrid....(cut)...
> La respuesta (DE MI AMIGO) más fina fue: posición 69


Tal vez yo hubiera debido ser más clara también: usted ha sido la que lo ha mencionado *aquí*.


> Y sí, todo esto queda fuera de la cuestión.


Absolutamente. La pregunta se contestó en el post #8.

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Poniendo en google la expresión chupetear en la pollada, aparece un enlace a un foro al parecer peruano en que hacen un "cholómetro" que es como una encuesta para saber si uno se comporta como un cholo, o sea un indígena.
Es la típica estupidez clasista en la que hacen unas preguntas para ver si uno se comporta los de clase alta o media creen que hay que comportarse, en tono humorístico pero con mala leche.
Pues bien, entre esas preguntas hay algunas del tipo
¿Organiza usted una pollada?
¿Se chupetea después de comer?.

A la espera de algún peruano, esa expresión debe ser algo así como comer con las manos y relamérselas después en una comida popular, o sea que de lo que se quejaba la invitada al programa de Laura era que el muchacho en cuestión no era muy fino.


----------



## elmohdez

> ¿Organiza usted una pollada?
> ¿Se chupetea después de comer?.
> 
> A la espera de algún peruano, esa expresión debe ser algo así como comer con las manos y relamérselas después en una comida popular, o sea que de lo que se quejaba la invitada al programa de Laura era que el muchacho en cuestión no era muy fino.[/quote





> ¿Chupetear/se los dedos?...que es lo mas normal cuando se come el pollo con las manos como es costumbre en las polladas.
> Que te parece? y asi salimos de la connotacion sexual.
> Saludos.


 
Al final voy a tener razon sobre las mentes calenturientas.


----------



## Bryan05

Oigan, una pollada es una fiesta donde se come pollo y se baila a tu gusto. Se brinda con cervezas y toda la vaina... Te ofrecen una tarjeta y si la recibes tienes que ir a la pollada a recoger tu pollo o si quieres a bailar también. Si recibes la tarjeta es obligatorio pagarla por así decirlo. Sería ingrato que recibieras una tarjeta y no la pagases porque generalmente las polladas se hacen para saciar emergencias económicas y se da entre gente de bajos recursos. Por ejemplo, para enterrar a su muerto, para pagar la tienda que te robaron o cancelar una deuda, etc. 

La gente en el extranjero cree a todos los peruanos nos gusta las polladas, pero todo es por culpa de la televisión tan "fina" de Laura Bozzo.

Una pregunta, ¿todavía siguen pasando ese programa? 

PD: No se dice "estuve chupeteando". Se dice "estuve chupando".

Chupar = tomar cerveza. (Peruvian slang)


----------



## bb008

Bryan05 said:


> Oigan, una pollada es una fiesta donde se come pollo y se baila a tu gusto. Se brinda con cervezas y toda la vaina... Te ofrecen una tarjeta y si la recibes tienes que ir a la pollada a recoger tu pollo o si quieres a bailar también. Si recibes la tarjeta es obligatorio pagarla por así decirlo. Sería ingrato que recibieras una tarjeta y no la pagases porque generalmente las polladas se hacen para saciar emergencias económicas y se da entre gente de bajos recursos. Por ejemplo, para enterrar a su muerto, para pagar la tienda que te robaron o cancelar una deuda, etc.
> 
> La gente en el extranjero cree a todos los peruanos nos gusta las polladas, pero todo es por culpa de la televisión tan "fina" de Laura Bozzo.
> 
> Una pregunta, ¿todavía siguen pasando ese programa?
> 
> PD: No se dice "estuve chupeteando". Se dice "estuve chupando".
> 
> Chupar = tomar cerveza. (Peruvian slang)


 

Bueno, realmente no voy a poner en duda lo que dices, en todo caso la aclaratoria viene de un peruano, y tengo que tomar en cuenta lo que indicas. Pero mi hermana insiste (a lo mejor oyó mal, quién sabe, yo no ví el programa y eso hace ya algún tiempo también) en que dijeron chupeteando en la pollada (anoche le volví a preguntar para asegurarme) y al tipo en cuestión le dieron una golpiza como cinco mujeres, por eso.

Saludos.-
BB008


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola BB,

Recién nos aparecemos. Como ya han mencionado, una *pollada* (derivada de _pollo_, no de _polla_...) es una reunión generalmente de tipo "pro fondos", en la que se come pollo a la brasa con papas y ensalada, se baila la música del momento y se toma cerveza. A veces también se juega fulbito. Generalmente empiezan en la mañana, cerca del mediodía de los domingos y se pueden prolongar hasta bien entrada la noche.

Es cierto que muchas de ellas se realizan en las zonas económicamente más deprimidas de las ciudades, pero eso no es una norma. Estas reuniones terminan con frecuencia con unas borracheras de padre y señor mío, en las que no faltan las riñas y broncas, además de romances de ocasión (que a veces traen sorpresas nueve meses después).

Ahora en cuanto a *chupetear*, no es una expresión muy común. Podrían haber varias opciones:

*Chupar*: libar, tomar bebidas alcohólicas. Una norma en las polladas.
*Chapar*: besar (ligar, dirían en España, creo). Algo no raro en las polladas.
*Chupetear*: _sugilar_ (no sé si este verbo existe), dejar un *chupetón* (sugilación, equimosis, moretón) en el cuerpo, generalmente en el cuello.

Vistas las opciones, si en realidad lo escuchado fue "*chupeteando*", probablemente se refiera a que el individuo en cuestión besaba ardorosamente (succionaba, para explicar los subsiguientes moretones) los cuellos de sus compañeras románticas del momento.

Sugilantemente,


----------

